# Pawn shop find



## guitstik (Jun 5, 2010)

As is my usual practice, I checked out a pawn shop close to where I work that I had not been in for some time and I think I might have made a major find. There sitting in the display case was a Mamiya RB67, Mamiya C330 and a Zenza Bronica. I asked to look at them and got to talking to the manager about what he knew of them and what he would take for all of them. After a bit of haggling we got it to a price that we both could live with, the only problem is I didn't have that much cash on me at the time so I have to go back later with the rest. I'm not to much up on the use of these cameras as I only know of them by reputation and they are the first that I have seen up close and personal. At this point I don't even know if they are functional. What do Y'all think?


----------



## bushpig (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, it depends what the price on them is, but I'd say I'm impressed that you managed to find those 3 sitting together in a pawn shop. They probably belonged to the same person at one time. I just find it hard to imagine that the same pawn shop would get in these 3 cameras from 3 different people.

They're great cameras (I've heard particularly great stuff about the Mamiya c330) and if you can get them for a reasonable price, hurry up and get your ass back to the pawn shop and snatch them up!

Great find though. Seriously.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 5, 2010)

The manager started out at about $1100 for all three and I low balled him at less than half of that we ended up at $750 for all three contingent on my getting some more info and determining the functionality of the cameras. I'm excited about them and that is one reason that I held off on getting them then and there. I figured that I need to sleep on a purchase like that considering my lack of knowledge on these cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2010)

Whoa....$1100 for all three is not a bargain price in today's market, and $750 is not that good a deal either. Seriously--unless the three are "outfits", I would never pay $750 for three old used cameras of such common heritage, and the Zenza Bronica...Zenza-labeled Bronica is not new, but it's quite,quite old. I'm not sure if you're aware how very little medium format gear is bringing these days across the USA...

I would be reluctant to drop $750 on three cameras--if there is some additional lens and accessory stuff associated with the price, I could see that. The pawn shop's $1100 price included plenty of blue sky, so you might "feel good" about $750, buty I think you might want to hold off on the purchase until you have a better idea of the actual "real", fair market value at walk-in retail or eBay prices.

Case in point: 2008, Bronica SQ-A, 80mm/2.8 Zenzanon-S, 50mm Pro Series f/3.5, waist-level finder, spare 120 rollfilm back & insert...$299 in absolute MINT condition at walk-in retail from a camera store.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree, that is why I did not act on the initial blush of excitement and buy them on the spot. I have been doing a little research and on ebay these cameras are bringing about $150-$300 depending. The Zenza is equipped with the axillary handle and the prism finder and a telephoto lens. The two Mamiya's are pretty much the base cameras. I went back today to get more info on them but forgot as I talked with the manager about the price, he came down to $700 for all. I'm still rather leery about them at this point as I don't know if the are all functional or not. I may just hold off for some time and see in about a month or two if the price doesn't come down a little.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 6, 2010)

guitstik said:


> I may just hold off for some time and see in about a month or two if the price doesn't come down a little.



Probably a good decision. As cool as these cameras are, You deserve a better price than that.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2010)

Why would you want all of them?  OK, that was a dumb question.
Which would you rather shoot a 6X7 format -works out to an 8X10 or close enough- or a 6X6 format which comes out square.

I've got an extra RB67 ProS and a Yashica MAT 120 that I've been thinking about selling and I'm over in Olive Branch.  It might take a day or three to show the RB as I'm in the process of replacing the light seals on the back (it seems that nothing gets done all at once around here  ).  Give me a PM If you like.

mike


----------



## guitstik (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike, It's not really a matter of "wanting" it's more along the lines of wanting to learn this format. I would like to find out what they can do and see if I can get better results with a medium format camera.


----------

